# Looking for a home for a white homer in Tampa FL



## AshleighDavis (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi. I took in a pigeon about 3 months ago, who I now believe to be a male white homer. He is beautiful and has a very interesting and fun personality. I am looking to find him a new home because I cannot provide him with the pigeon companionship that he needs. He is very lonely. He bonded with a mirror in is cage- kissed the beak of his reflection and didn't want to leave it, and now he is treating a little ball toy in his cage like it is his mate. As I write this, he is cuddled up to the ball and is making sweet noises and kissing it. I think he would do well in a coop environment. His name is Stevie Nicks. He does not particularly enjoy being handled. He couldn't fly when I got him and I wasn't sure why, but he flies great now. He presently lives indoors in a large flight pen. He seems healthy. I can't post photos on here now but if you message me then I can email or text them to you. He is really beautiful. I love this bird but he is not happy being alone and I want the best thing for him. Just message me for more info or any questions. I am located in the Tampa Bay Area. Thanks.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Too bad, but if you ever drive to Ontario Canada or want to truck him to me I would take him. We used to drive to Florida once a year for 8 weeks. I looked into it one time but couldnt find definative info either way for shipping or bird brokering. If u research and find a way, I would take him.


----------



## batgurl221 (Aug 25, 2015)

*looking for a pigeon friend*

I just adopted a king pigeon (I think) who was not wanted by its owner and am looking for a companion. I do not know the gender of this bird. Does Stevie need only a female companion or would a possible male do? I live in Cincinnati, Oh and would be willing to pay the overnight shipping.


----------

